# Anyone still drinking raw eggs?



## Gadawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Risk of salmonella seems exceptionally low now. I have a slight allergy to whey and casein proteins and the vegetable based is both expensive and low on absorption. I know they make egg protein but it is also expensive and tastes horrible. I could mix five or so raw eggs in a shake without even tasting it and it's cheap as hell. Pros?  Cons?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 1, 2018)

I personally use pasteurized egg whites from the carton.


----------



## bvs (Oct 1, 2018)

Get pasturised and you will avoid salmonella


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I personally use pasteurized egg whites from the carton.



probably the way Ill go. Im trying to gain back so I can make a shake with milk, egg, ice cream, yogurt, and some fruits and vegges.


----------



## HDH (Oct 1, 2018)

I've been ordering the drinkable eggwhites by the gallon over the net. 

Same as the cartons in the store, just no slime.

You can get them flavored or unflavored.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 1, 2018)

HDH said:


> I've been ordering the drinkable eggwhites by the gallon over the net.
> 
> Same as the cartons in the store, just no slime.
> 
> You can get them flavored or unflavored.



got a link bud?


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2018)

I know this has been discussed here. 

Cooked eggs>raw eggs for digestible protein. And not to an insignificant extent. 

Correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## tsizzle (Oct 1, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I personally use pasteurized egg whites from the carton.



^^^^ This every single day in my pre and post workout shake


----------



## HDH (Oct 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> got a link bud?



Unflavored-

https://eggwhitesint.com/

I've been using these and adding a carnation instant breakfast for flavoring.

----------

I'm going to try the flavored next from here-

https://www.muscleegg.com/

----------

If you want to add them to powder, the cartons from local stores are fine. If you want to just drink them, this is better but it costs more. The more you buy the less it costs.


----------



## HDH (Oct 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> I know this has been discussed here.
> 
> Cooked eggs>raw eggs for digestible protein. And not to an insignificant extent.
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong.



I believe the cooked eggs are able to absorb more than raw eggs. I like the pasteurized raw whites since it's "supposedly" able to utilize all the protein. I quoted supposedly since the protein bio availability thread we had  :0)


----------



## HDH (Oct 1, 2018)

I ran a quick search and got this from Live Strong-

	[h=2]Cooking and Egg Protein[/h] Cooking eggs  changes the structure of their constituent proteins. Proteins in raw  eggs are tightly packed together and held in place by weak chemical  bonds. When you heat egg proteins during cooking, some of these bonds  break and the proteins strands begin to separate from one another. This  makes the egg proteins more easily digestible and absorbable. Although  the protein content is the same in raw and cooked eggs, your body is  better able to utilize the protein from a cooked egg compared to a raw  egg. In addition to providing a nutritional advantage, cooking eggs is  important for safety reasons. Eggs that appear normal may carry bacteria  that can cause food poisoning; cooking destroys these bacteria. To  reduce your risk of egg-borne food poisoning, always cook eggs  thoroughly before eating them.


----------



## HijackedMyself (Oct 1, 2018)

Awesome how you guys can buy freaking bottles of egg white only. No facilities like that here. 

How much does one bottle cost BTW? and the quantity?


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Awesome how you guys can buy freaking bottles of egg white only. No facilities like that here.
> 
> How much does one bottle cost BTW? and the quantity?



Hold on. Let me click on the links above, find out, and then post the prices for you.....


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 1, 2018)

I wonder how much the difference is. I cant eat cooked eggs in any great quantity but I can drink dozens of them a day. I mean, I saw Rocky do this and he almost beat Apollo Creed shortly after so I know he wasnt short on aminos.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> Hold on. Let me click on the links above, find out, and then post the prices for you.....


They don't have internet like that around there!


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2018)

stonetag said:


> They don't have internet like that around there!



I’m impressed everyday that you even know how to log into UGBB. 

old fart:32 (20):


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I personally use pasteurized egg whites from the carton.



x2, this. Fawk salmonella.


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> x2, this. Fawk salmonella.



In Soviet Russia Salmonella Fawk you!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Found a study that shows raw eggs at 51 percent bioav and cooked at 91 percent. So I guess if you are using raw, double the amount you want to get.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> I know this has been discussed here.
> Cooked eggs>raw eggs for digestible protein. And not to an insignificant extent.
> Correct me if I’m wrong.


100% correct. This gets brought up yearly but people are just too lazy to use the extremely helpful search function. They also cannot get over the fact that Rocky was fictional:
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/24655-Drinking-raw-Eggs?p=426633&viewfull=1#post426633

Drinking raw eggs is stupid. Zero logical reason for it.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’m impressed everyday that you even know how to log into UGBB.
> 
> old fart:32 (20):


I'm impressed how you can't go a day without posting how inept someone is at something, anything.....lol


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I'm impressed how you can't go a day without posting how inept someone is at something, anything.....lol



I cant help that gift that I have and the deficiencies of others. :32 (2):


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 1, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> 100% correct. This gets brought up yearly but people are just too lazy to use the extremely helpful search function. They also cannot get over the fact that Rocky was fictional:
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/24655-Drinking-raw-Eggs?p=426633&viewfull=1#post426633
> 
> Drinking raw eggs is stupid. Zero logical reason for it.



Rocky was a documentary and Ill not hear anything different.


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Rocky was a documentary and Ill not hear anything different.



I grew up in a mixed neighborhood. 

All white people think Rocky is real. 

All blacks think Scarface is real.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> I grew up in a mixed neighborhood.
> 
> All white people think Rocky is real.
> 
> All blacks think Scarface is real.





hahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha........hhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 1, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> They also cannot get over the fact that Rocky was fictional:


How dare you take the stallions name in vain!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> I grew up in a mixed neighborhood.
> 
> All white people think Rocky is real.
> 
> All blacks think Scarface is real.



Rocky is real.....


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Rocky is real.....


 Means: you are white.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Im from PA. Been to the statue. They dont make statues of fictional characters.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yep based on a true story. Watch the movie about the man who rocky was portrayed from, it’s a pretty good film. Apparently Stallone is a really nice guy.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 1, 2018)

well, the Rocky movie was based on a real life character who fought Ali.  So yeah, his name wasn't Rocky, but he was real.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 1, 2018)

Scarface.. there are many stories of rise to power during the 70-80s cocaine era, that was just slightly exaggerated in some instances.. look up the documentary about the guy who procured dope for the Russian mob, and stole millions while making a deal to sell a Russian submarine to the Colombians haha. It’s wild.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Having chickens, there's times I have an abundance of eggs so I figured I'd try the raw egg thing. I did pasteurize them in a big pot and refrigerated for on demand use. 

Raw eggs raised hell on my guts and the gas was so bad, even the dogs wouldn't come near me. I'm sure sucking down something that has the consistence of cum first thing is the morning is appealing to some of you, but not me. You can keep your chicken abortions; I'll eat them when they get older thank you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2018)

i drink small amount of liquid egg whites in my shakes


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 1, 2018)

Seeker said:


> well, the Rocky movie was based on a real life character who fought Ali.  So yeah, his name wasn't Rocky, but he was real.


It's Chuck Wepner "The Bayonne Bleeder"


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> Means: you are white.


Rocky is real. Take a look at Stallone’s life when he wrote it.


----------



## PFM (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah sometimes.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2018)

PFM said:


> Yeah sometimes.
> View attachment 6470





lol,,,,,,,,


----------



## tsizzle (Oct 2, 2018)

HijackedMyself said:


> Awesome how you guys can buy freaking bottles of egg white only. No facilities like that here.
> 
> How much does one bottle cost BTW? and the quantity?



Egg Whites out of the carton are Pasteurized.. Pasteurized = cooked. Honestly they taste like water. They have Zero taste. Costco sells for a good price. Kirkland brand.  You can freeze them too. 1 cup = 25 grams of protein. They come 2 cups per mini carton.


----------



## tsizzle (Oct 2, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> lol,,,,,,,,



Looks Like My Freezer brotha!


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2018)

tsizzle said:


> Egg Whites out of the carton are Pasteurized.. Pasteurized = cooked. Honestly they taste like water. They have Zero taste. Costco sells for a good price. Kirkland brand.  You can freeze them too. 1 cup = 25 grams of protein. They come 2 cups per mini carton.



Pasteurized does not equal cooked.


----------



## Tb1836 (Oct 3, 2018)

Jin said:


> Pasteurized does not equal cooked.



Yeah I just looked at that as well. It's a heating process. Milk is pasteurized. If it were cooked it would then look like tapioca pudding no?


----------



## Jin (Oct 3, 2018)

Tb1836 said:


> Yeah I just looked at that as well. It's a heating process. Milk is pasteurized. If it were cooked it would then look like tapioca pudding no?



No it wouldn’t. But that’s irrelevant


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 3, 2018)

Just looks like a white omelet


----------

